# General > Reunions >  Thurso High School - 1986

## jinglejangle

Any other orgers start Thurso High School in 1986 - if so what you up to? ::

----------


## hobbes1962

Hi there, I started Thurso High in 1988, sorry.  

I thought I'd post a reply as no-one else seemed to be bothering! :Grin:

----------


## killarifts

yeah i started in 86,i am now working in dounreay,live in castletown and have a family.

----------


## Jeid

> yeah i started in 86,i am now working in dounreay,live in castletown and have a family.


You can also add that you are the most rockin man in the county bar none!

----------


## unicorn

I started in 86 also still in Thurso self employed married with 1 child. And I have just figured out who Killarifts is ahaaaa.

----------


## jinglejangle

> I started in 86 also still in Thurso self employed married with 1 child. And I have just figured out who Killarifts is ahaaaa.


i have worked out who killarifts is too but can't work out who you are yet unicorn....

----------


## unicorn

It's not so hard... believe me lol

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Started High School in '88. Been trying to avoid reunions of such sort ever since. I will go back to one, though... with a knuckleduster in one hand and a lightsaber in the other. Beep! Beep!

----------


## WeeBurd

> Started High School in '88. Been trying to avoid reunions of such sort ever since. I will go back to one, though... with a knuckleduster in one hand and a lightsaber in the other. Beep! Beep!


I hope ye'll no be using 'at on me, Pepsi!  :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> I hope ye'll no be using 'at on me, Pepsi!


That all depends if I can fathom who ye are, birdy :-)

----------


## WeeBurd

> That all depends if I can fathom who ye are, birdy :-)


 ::  It'll no take ye long!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

There were loads of wee burds in my year at school, wifey. Second guessing would be like trying to find a needle in a stack of needles. Give us a clue... in two or more syllables.

----------


## WeeBurd

I mind ye trying to buy an "antique" addidas t-shirt off a mannies back in the Co-op car park once upon a time  :Wink:  ....

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

That wee burdy. Right, am with you now, Woodstock. Still have yon T-shirt as it 'appens... I got in there before the adidas revival kicked back. Nice to see you, to see you nice. 

;-)

----------


## WeeBurd

You did indeed - and as for the ones he had left,  I nicked 'em  ::  .

Hope you're well, and life is good with you.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Writing for a living and currently residing in (not so) Sunny Leith, wee burd. No' married yet... but it's in the post. Still make the annual visit oop North - not even James Bond could get through Thurso undetected. Maybe see you oot-and-aboot around Crimbo. Keep well...

BG

----------


## WeeBurd

Delighted to hear of the "impending" nuptials, Pepsi, 'twas best thing I ever did (just don't tell MrBurd,  or he'll get one heck 'o a big head)!

However, watch yersel, it'll be fun-sized Pepsi's in no time  ::  . Alas as Mamma to two WeeBurdie's 'o ma own, I'm no likely to be oot and aboot over the festive season (unless any babysitter's are reading this and fancy volunteering their services!),  but if I see you about town, I'll be sure to say hello.

----------


## melged

I also started thurso high in 1986 but out of my class there is hardly any one left in the country or alive.  We had the worst class that year and the teachers hated us were you there with us.  I still live in thurso have no idea who anyone is but suspect I do know you all.  A list of names from that year may help jog a few memories if anyone had one and perhaps get more people for the reunion.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> just don't tell MrBurd, or he'll get one heck 'o a big head


Nah..................... I just can't say it on a public forum  :: 

On yersel Mr Burd  :Wink:

----------


## WeeBurd

> Nah..................... I just can't say it on a public forum 
> 
> On yersel Mr Burd


 
You bad, Jeemag!!! Hope MrsJeemag is well, please send my regards!

BTW, Pepsi,  any sign of those nuptials yet?  I'd be chasing that postie up...

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

One of my worst fears is getting married at the West Church, coming out to greet everyone you despised standing there gawking at you. Not sure if I'll ever get married, burdy - my main squeeze would probably be game, but like I say, the folks would never let me get married anywhere else in the world apart from the Westy. Have to send the Royal Mail a change of address.  :Smile:

----------

